# Schwester zwingt mich zu Babyratgebern



## orkiz (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem. Meine Schwester bekommt ein Baby. Ich freue mich wirklich für sie. Ich persönlich bin ja jetzt nicht so der Vater-Typ, aber ich zu ihr passt das und ich freue mich wirklcih für sie. 

Aber jetzt will sie mich dazu zwingen irgendwelche Baby-Ratgeber zu lesen. "Falls ich mal weg fahre und du auf das Baby aufpassen musst." Ich habe jetzt schon einen riesengroßen Stapel Bücher hier liegen und heute war eine E-Mail mit Anti-Baby-Speck-Werbung in meinem Postfach!! 

Ich liebe meine Schwester ja und auch wenn ich selbst keine Kinder haben möchte freue ich mich darauf ein Onkel zu sein, aber ich finde das geht zu weit. Ich weiß allerdings nicht wie ich ihr das sagen soll. Ich habe es schonmal vorsichtig versucht, aber es wirkt ja offensichtlich nciht. Ich möchte sie nicht unnötig wütend machen, aber ich werde auch ganz sicher nicht meine Zeit verschwenden mit Baby-Ratgebern! 

Wenn ich mal auf das Kleine aufpassen muss, erklärt sie mir eh alles nochmal von vorne. Ich kenne sie doch!  

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee, wie ich meiner Schwester nahe bringen kann, dass das unnötig ist??

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar.


----------



## Kamsi (8. Mai 2012)

Inzest ist böse XD

Reported wegen werbung


----------



## orkiz (8. Mai 2012)

Ich bin doch garnicht der Vater des Kindes xD Da steht sogar, dass ich mich freue Onkel zzu werden aber egal. 

Und deswegen ist es doch auch ncoh schlimmer. Verstehst du das Problem?


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (8. Mai 2012)

Ist doch kein Inzest. Aber wieso lässt du dir so etwas von deiner Schwester überhaupt aufbrummen? Da musst du dich schon durchsetzen können... man liest schon heraus das du ein Pantoffelheld bist .

PS: Lass dir niemals ein klein Kind aufbrummen. Die nerven und Stinken viel zu viel!


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Mai 2012)

Hab mal den Link entfernt. Persönlich 50:50 Verdacht, dass der Thread auf subtile Werbung abzielt. Bleibt unter Beobachtung, aber auch erstmal offen. Das Thema selbst ist ja erstmal interessant.


----------



## Zonalar (8. Mai 2012)

IS die Schwester älter als du? 
Wenn ja: Klatsche (sie wirds verkraften). Damit sollte sie Ihren Baby-Wahn in Griff bekommen und wieder auf Ihre Füsse runterkommen.)
Wenn nein: Klatsche (aus demselben Grund), aber entschulige dich nachher, sonst nimmt sies dir Übel.

Es sei denn, sie is wie meine Grosse Schwester (die vllt nie ein Freund haben wird, weil heutige Männer ja so Pussies sind  ), dann klatsch blos nicht, oder du hast'n blaues Auge.


----------



## ego1899 (8. Mai 2012)

Mach dir da mal keinen Kopp, dass Verhalten is ganz normal.

Im Endeffekt wird es aber erstmal so sein das deine Schwester die kleine Plage gar nich aus den Augen lassen werden wird, daher sind deine Ängste wohl unbegründet... ^^


----------



## Davatar (8. Mai 2012)

Also ich bin auch Onkel und kenn mich daher mittlerweile ein Bisschen aus, wenns ums Babysitting geht. Am einfachsten ists, die ersten 2-3 Mal zu babysitten, wenn die Mutter noch da ist. Sie erholt sich dann irgendwie und macht ihr Zeug und Du übernimmst das Kind für ein paar Stunden. Falls Du dann Probleme hast und nicht mehr weiterweisst, fragst Du sie einfach. Hast Du das ein paar Mal gemacht, bist Du bereit, das erste Mal richtig zu sitten. Die Eltern gehn dann irgendwo in ein Restaurant, das mehr oder weniger in der Nähe ist und Du übernimmst das Kind für ein paar Stunden. Wenn auch das erfolgreich geklappt hat, bist Du bereits Profi-Babysitter und kannst das Kind ohne Probleme übernehmen  


Aber naja...ich denk auch, dass das nur ein Fake-Thread ist.


----------



## Manowar (8. Mai 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Es sei denn, sie is wie meine Grosse Schwester (die vllt nie ein Freund haben wird, weil heutige Männer ja so Pussies sind  ), dann klatsch blos nicht, oder du hast'n blaues Auge.



Kontaktdaten bitte per PN


----------



## Kamsi (8. Mai 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Hab mal den Link entfernt. Persönlich 50:50 Verdacht, dass der Thread auf subtile Werbung abzielt. Bleibt unter Beobachtung, aber auch erstmal offen. Das Thema selbst ist ja erstmal interessant.



wir hatten in der vergangenheit halt x treads die so anfingen - das ist 100 pro jemand der bezahlt werbung macht weil heute regestriert und gleich 1ter beitrag werbungslink ^^

die schwester heisst bestimmt cersei und das kind wird joffrey genannt ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Mai 2012)

Babies sind ohnehin fast "selbstläufer". Wenn sie grad mal nicht schlafen und dann vielleicht mal schreien, gibt's meistens nur ein paar Gründe: 

- Windel voll, 
- Hunger,
- die Sonne scheint blöd durch die Gardine,
- irgendwas liegt ausserhalb der Reichweite,
- Rücken- / Bauchlage wechseln.


----------



## bkeleanor (8. Mai 2012)

wenn wir mal wegfahren und du auf das kind aufpassen musst.
das find ich ganz geil.

solange das kind zu klein ist wird nicht weggefahren und danach wird das kind mitgenommen.
ist doch kein hund auf den auch mal die nachbarn aufpassen können.

klatsche auf jedenfall die hat sie doch nicht alle :-)


----------



## vollmi (8. Mai 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch Onkel und kenn mich daher mittlerweile ein Bisschen aus, wenns ums Babysitting geht. Am einfachsten ists, die ersten 2-3 Mal zu babysitten, wenn die Mutter noch da ist.



Gibt doch nix geileres als auf die Kinder von Bruder/Schwester aufzupassen und lieber Onkel zu spielen.
Okay bis 5 oder so isses noch etwas mühsam. Aber danach kann man sie nach herzenslust verziehen und sie dann wieder abgeben.
Man kann mit ihnen in den Europapark, wenn sie älter sind zum Paintballen etc. muss aber nie beim Schuldirektor vorsprechen oder ne Fensterscheibe bezahlen 

mfG René


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Mai 2012)

Deiner Schwester sollte mal gehörig der Kopf gewaschen werden... solches "erwarten" das du 100% da sein musst, wenn sie mal wegfahren ist mehr als schädlich für Sie, für dich und vorallem für das Kind... wenn sie schon sowas von dir erwartet, was wird sie dann später vom Kind erwarten?

Naja Elternführerschein gibt es ja leider nicht...

Und sowas wie "Unnötig Wütend" gibt es nicht, wenn sie wütend wird, wenn du das ansprichst, hast du definitiv was richtig gemacht.


----------



## Davatar (8. Mai 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Gibt doch nix geileres als auf die Kinder von Bruder/Schwester aufzupassen und lieber Onkel zu spielen.
> Okay bis 5 oder so isses noch etwas mühsam. Aber danach kann man sie nach herzenslust verziehen und sie dann wieder abgeben.
> Man kann mit ihnen in den Europapark, wenn sie älter sind zum Paintballen etc. muss aber nie beim Schuldirektor vorsprechen oder ne Fensterscheibe bezahlen


Richtig


----------



## shadow24 (8. Mai 2012)

hab das selber auch alles schon durch das thema....als meine frau schwanger war,drehte sich alles aber auch wirklich alles um die geburt und babys an sich....der mutterinstinkt ist in dieser zeit so dermaßen ausgeprägt,dass es wirklich anstrengend sein kann für einen mann.aber das gibt sich mit der zeit wieder...
sei einfach lieb zu ihr und gut.nehm die lektüre von ihr entgegen udn leg es zur seite,denn du hast recht:sie wird dir eh alles nochmal erklären FALLS du mal auf das baby aufpassen solltest,was ich mir überhaupt gar nicht vorstellen kann...bist du mal auf das "baby" aufpassen wirst ist das eh schon 5 jahre alt...


----------



## ego1899 (8. Mai 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Okay bis 5 oder so isses noch etwas mühsam. Aber danach kann man sie nach herzenslust verziehen und sie dann wieder abgeben.



Oh da sagste was... Ich hab meinem kleinem Neffen damals ne Trommel zum Geuburtstag geschenkt. Das Geschenk schlechthin, wenn du die Eltern ärgern willst 
Mittlerweile ist er Jahre später kurz davor sein erstest Schlagzeug zu bekommen, meine Schwester hat nun doch nachgegeben xD xD xD


----------



## Potpotom (8. Mai 2012)

Wo liegt denn das Problem? Ich sehe irgendwie keines.


Sie bringt dir Bücher und bereitet sich selbst so aufs Mutter-Dasein vor, wirklich schlimm! Nimm die Bücher, sag danke und gut ists.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Mai 2012)

Kommentare + Reaktionen, welche unter der Gürtelline lagen entfernt.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (8. Mai 2012)

Denke der Thread kann zu! Versteh nicht, mit welchen Problemen manche ins Internet gehen bzw. in ein MMO Forum. Falls du kein Troll sein solltest, dann geh zum Psychiater und lass dich Beraten.


----------



## Potpotom (8. Mai 2012)

Dreiundzwoanzig schrieb:


> Denke der Thread kann zu! Versteh nicht, mit welchen Problemen manche ins Internet gehen bzw. in ein MMO Forum. Falls du kein Troll sein solltest, dann geh zum Psychiater und lass dich Beraten.


Wo genau siehst du bei "Smalltalk-Forum" die Begrenzung auf MMOs? Ganz davon abgesehen das dieser Thread im ursprünglichen Sinne dazu diente eine Werbung zu platzieren.


----------



## Königmarcus (8. Mai 2012)

Dreiundzwoanzig schrieb:


> Lass dir niemals ein klein Kind aufbrummen.* Die nerven und Stinken viel zu viel!*



this!


----------



## Reflox (8. Mai 2012)

Einfach nicht lesen und halt nicht darauf ansprechen. Entweder vergisst sie es oder du musst ihr sagen, dass nicht DU das Kind bekommst sondern sie.


----------



## Minatrix (9. Mai 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Wo liegt denn das Problem? Ich sehe irgendwie keines.
> 
> 
> Sie bringt dir Bücher und bereitet sich selbst so aufs Mutter-Dasein vor, wirklich schlimm! Nimm die Bücher, sag danke und gut ists.




Recht einfach wo das Problem an sich liegt  Etwas überspitzt ausgedrückt, die Frau (sollte es sie so wirklich geben) bereitet sich nicht aufs Mutter sein vor, sie bereitet sich ihren eigenen kleinen Weg in eine furchtbare Zukunft...
Wer anderen einen ganzen Stapel Ratgeber in die Hand drückt wird mit seinem Kind vermutlich nicht glücklich, sie wird sich ständig fragen ob sie alles richtig gemacht hat, wird an dem Kind und sich selber zweifeln, sollte dieses es wagen sich anders zu entwickeln oder zu reagieren wie es gedruckt steht.
Mutter sein hat nichts mit Büchern zu tun, sondern mit Vertrauen (auch oder besser gerade Selbstvertrauen) und das vergessen die Mütter heute leider sehr häufig. Man kann kein Kind nach einem Buch erziehen, man kann nicht auf alles vorbereitet sein, wenn etwas passiert sollte man auf sein Bauchgefühl hören und nicht seine Zeit damit verplempern in einem Buch zu wühlen und sich vorgeben zu lassen was den nun zu tun sei, zumal in jedem dieser Bücher etwas anderes steht und man selber die meiste Zeit über nichts als Zweifel und Verwirrung daraus zieht.

Informieren ist gut klar, aber Überinformation potenziert nur die Angst die man sowieso schon hat in so einer Situation.

In diesem Sinne guten Morgen,

LG Mina


----------



## ego1899 (9. Mai 2012)

Minatrix schrieb:


> Etwas überspitzt ausgedrückt, die Frau (sollte es sie so wirklich geben) bereitet sich nicht aufs Mutter sein vor, sie bereitet sich ihren eigenen kleinen Weg in eine furchtbare Zukunft...
> Wer anderen einen ganzen Stapel Ratgeber in die Hand drückt wird mit seinem Kind vermutlich nicht glücklich, sie wird sich ständig fragen ob sie alles richtig gemacht hat, wird an dem Kind und sich selber zweifeln, sollte dieses es wagen sich anders zu entwickeln oder zu reagieren wie es gedruckt steht.



Wo nehmt ihr denn alle nur diesen Unsinn her? Genausogut könnte es ja auch sein das der TE der Meinung seiner Schwester nach ein absoluter Vollpfosten ist, dem man eigentlich kein Kind anvertraut und will, dass er für Notfälle wenigstens ein kleeeein wenig darauf vorbereitet ist, damit er in den 1-2 Stunden die er vielleicht mal aufpassen muss das Kind nicht mit dem neuem QVC Messer-Set spielen lässt, weil es so schön glänzt...

Da ich ihn auch nicht besonders alt einschätzen will sie vielleicht einfach nur das er dadurch vielleicht endlich mal lernt etwas Verantwortung zu übernehmen, weil er das in der Vergangenheit noch nie auf die Reihe bekommen hat...

Möglicherweise ist er auch schon sehr reif für sein Alter und der richtige Vater ist vielleicht abgehauen und seine Schwester möchte das ihr Kind früh eine emotionale Bindung zu ihm aufbaut, damit das Kind sowas wie eine Vaterfigur hat...


Ich könnte noch zahlreiche andere Beispiele nennen. Hier wird das dann gleich so hingestellt, als ob die Rabenmutter ihr noch ungeborenes Kind möglichst schnell abschieben will...

Ich schätze den TE mal so auf 16 Jahre, wenn überhaupt... Für mich hört sich das ehrlich gesagt so an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (9. Mai 2012)

@minatrix und @ ego:ich vermute die wahrheit liegt irgendwo dazwischen...

wie ich schon erwähnte ist eine frau in der babyphase extrem sensibel udn es dreht sich alles nur um das eine thema...da legt sie wert drauf dass alle irgendwie ein bischen von babys erfahrung haben,selbst der jüngere Bruder...ich glaub nicht das man aus dem thread herauslesen kann dass es eine rabenmutter ist udn genauso wenig das der te sehr jung und unreif ist...
der te sollte einfach die bücher annehmen udn gut ist...wahrscheinlich wird er eh nie auf das baby aufpassen müssen,daher wohl auch die aussage der schwester "im Falle eines Falles"....

und man weiss ja nie.udn schon gar nicht wie die familienstruktur dort aussieht.schlimmstenfalls waisen...dann ist alles noch weniger abwegig...


----------



## Miss Mojo (9. Mai 2012)

Was genau hat jetzt Anti-Baby-Speck-Werbung mit Kinderhüten zu tun?


----------

